# Best helmet for trail? Most flattering?



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I just bought a Tipperary Sport and it is super light and even my husband said it looked ok. It weighs all of 17 oz.

Tipperary Sportage 8500 Riding Helmet Md Cocoa


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just have a plain white troxel spirit for trails. It doesn't look too bad and its easy to clean


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

QOS said:


> I just bought a Tipperary Sport and it is super light and even my husband said it looked ok. It weighs all of 17 oz.
> 
> Tipperary Sportage 8500 Riding Helmet Md Cocoa


Got that one in grey and its very cool looking and fits great.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Some epic flattering helmet *FAILURES*!!















































Sorry, I couldn't help it. I have never had a helmet that came even close to being flattering.....


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay, where do I order the watermelon helmet? :lol:

I have a troxel, black, vented (can't remember the name) and it's comfortable and lightweight. Have just purchased the Tipperary in cocoa. I'm with Allison, still haven't found one that actually flatters me.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like mine, although its definately got a little of that 'kid' feel to it because of the color XD not to mention that I think I always look horrid in a helmet. But I've had a lot of compliments on it, it's BEAUTIFULLY ventilated, fits very well, has a sunvisor, and is pretty darned durable for its price! (I've even had a spill where I went head first into the dirt, had it x-rayed, and it was fine/kept me from breaking my head open.) It has mesh that can be taken off and washed to keep it from stinking too  always a plus.

Its a Troxel Spirit - Dreamscape (dreamscape being the colorscheme)




























It can be found here, although I bought mine at a local saddlery to ensure a good fit.
http://www.troxelhelmets.com/products/spirit

I'm also a huge fan of these though, as I've ridden in my friends before. Extremely lightweight and I just love the design.
http://www.troxelhelmets.com/products/dakota


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG I so would have bought the Spirit Toxel had I seen that one. I LOVE purple!!!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

okay, I'm liking these. I wrote them down. I don't know what type of Tipperary I have but it's heavier, not light like the Sportage. I'm liking the colored Troxels too! I love the hot pink. My local tack said they have a bunch of Troxel and Tipperary so I'm going Sunday to check. The woman said these two brands are the most popular with the trail riders. 
QOS, you may have to splurge and treat yourself to the purple one. If we are going to wear these things, we may as well have a little fun!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

that is what I am thinking. My cantle bag and water holder is purple, my biothane bridle/halter is purple - if I can get it in purple I am game for it! Biscuit's other halters are purple as is his lead rope. Purple is just gorgeous!


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

Heelsdown said:


> If we are going to wear these things, we may as well have a little fun!


My thoughts exactly. This is why last week I ordered this in shocking pink and one of these in black to go with it.

I can't wait to decorate it and see the looks on the faces of all my anti-helmet horse friends.

Oh, but to answer your original question, I think the Tip Sportage is the most flattering helmet I've tried on. It's not nearly as comfortable as the Troxel, though, because they're not shaped the same. I'm told Troxel fits people with round heads better and Tipperary is a better fit for people with oval-shaped heads. I have both, though, since once you come off you need to replace your helmet, and I live in suburban East Jesus and have to wait days for a new helmet to come in the mail. So I always have two around the house.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL Suburban East Jesus! Those brims are a great idea!

That's interesting that the Troxel is more for round heads and the Tipp is more for oval. I don't know what kind of head I have. I would think round. :-| 
We'll see tomorrow. I'll do my helmet fashion show and she what looks and feels good.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Flattering? Helmets? They look dorky to me.....just saying....


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I had a little time so I just went to the tack shop now. They had no Tipperary at all only Troxel and the rest were English black velvet. 

I ended up with black Troxel sport. I had my husband with me and he said that gave me the least mushroom head, lol. 

I loved the look of the Troxel Sierra and the one Endiku has, the Spirit but they looked so bad on me  I must have a funny shaped head.
Endiku your helmet looks great! I don't know why the same helmet on me gave me a huge mushroom head. Plus they didn't even have the purple or the hot pink anyway. 
I swear if they could come up with more flattering helmets for women western riders, I think they could win some people over! Maybe? lol. 
I hate the look of them. Especially since I never rode in one until I started English lessons. The trail riders here seem to be 50-50 with wearing them. Even though people will say they don't care how they look I can't help but think if they designed them a little better they could win over some western people. 

Oh well, I have to say, the Troxel sport is light as a feather. When I picked the box up, I thought it was empty. So that's good.


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

Our tack shops are the same. We have a Tractor Supply that only stocks a couple of models made by Troxel (usually the Legacy and the Sport), and a tack shop called Wild West:wink: which has a "english corner" with breeches and show shirts and show bows. They stock IRH schooling helmets (the original mushroom head, at least on me) and the velvet show helmets.

So I order my helmets out of the catalogs. It's kind of a pain, but less so than ordering breeches. There's little to no consistency as to sizing and cut on breeches but the helmets are a little more nearly standardized.

I don't mind the way helmets look, but I'm in SC where we have five fox hunts and several steeplechases every year so maybe it's what one gets used to seeing. To me, someone riding in a cowboy hat looks kind of dorky although (were it not for gunslinger's post above) I'd normally never say such a thing.

ETA: I just noticed you're in Virginia, so I'm surprised you haven't more choice when it comes to helmets!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

This is my first go around with a helmet. I had to get one to ride in a Limited Distance ride and I have rode it every time that I have rode since getting it a month ago so I can get used to it. Other than it seems to somewhat interfere with my sunglasses I hardly know I have it on and I generally can't stand something around my neck!! It drives me batty and it is a short trip!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

> fox hunts and several steeplechases


 If I was doing anything like this, I'd have the biggest mushroom head helmet I could find! That is serious riding.

When I'm in lessons I have to wear a helmet. If I ride by myself and it's hot, I tend to not wear one, but I'm also a slower rider, poking down a fairly flat only somewhat hilly trail in the woods.
If I go out with other riders, I definitely wear the helmet. You just never know what kind of bunch is going to show up that day for riding. Might be my favorite group- The Baby Boomer women who ride slow and yap the whole way. Or it could be the Yahoos who insist on galloping at every open spot they can find, riding up along side you, no manners at all. So I am grateful for my helmet in cases like that.

I need to try another tack shop. This one is one is mostly Western so very little choice of helmets. I honestly don't think there is much choice with flattering helmets anyway. I saw one site where they had a helmet inside a cowboy hat but I don't know how that would fit. Kind of the best of both worlds, or maybe the worst, lol


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I started in a International (back when the company was just called international, not IRH) and I loved it. Alas, after many many years, and thousands of miles, I felt it was no longer really safe and retired it.











Wound up with a Tipperary Sportage, which is light and comfy.. but I just hate how it looks. No idea why, but every ride pic I saw, I hated it even more. And other people noticed too, commenting on my new helmet. Maybe I am just too used to looking like I have a mushroom on my head to like the look of anything else. :lol:











Now I have an IRH again, an air-lite dura soft touch (what a mouthful of a name). Its not exactly like the old one, but its as close as I am going to get I figure.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Troxel and flattering do not belong in the same sentence.

Every one I've seen makes you look like this:









My votes goes to the Tipperary Sportage


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Phantom I love the horse in your first pic! 
Okay I see what you mean. The first helmet is more round and the 2nd pic looks more oblong. On you the round helmet looks better. I love the last IRH one. 

Mildot I swear I was going to post the Great Gazoo from the Jetsons! That is who I was thinking of yesterday doing my helmet fashion show. I said it this was green, I'd look like that little alien guy from the Jetsons, lol.

I guess head shape does come into play. I see some girls at the barn and they look adorable with their helmets. I have a really round face and I think the helmet just adds to the roundness. 
Oh well. I'll just use my new helmet until something better comes along. It was only $30 so that's a plus!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Phantom, I like the way you look in the Tipperary Sportage! I like mine but have never wore another so I have no frame of reference. 

Hahhahah love the comment about "Baby Boomers" but as a baby boomer myself just thought I'd let y'all know that The Great Gazoo was from The Flintstones!!!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

QOS said:


> Phantom, I like the way you look in the Tipperary Sportage! I like mine but have never wore another so I have no frame of reference.
> 
> Hahhahah love the comment about "Baby Boomers" but as a baby boomer myself just thought I'd let y'all know that The Great Gazoo was from The Flintstones!!!


oh that's right! I forgot about that. I haven't seen either cartoon in years, lol.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well I have noticed tippery not feels like only midgets ride horses as they no longer make anything bigger than 7 and 1/8th. Which they call large. 
Troxels seriously blow chunks. If the bill isnt falling off the adjustable harness is breaking or stabbing me in the back of the head.
I have been pretty happy with the IRH trail light. Its about as low profile as you will find, has a permenant attached bill, and no adjustment harness. Its just sized like a batters helmet.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> well I have noticed tippery not feels like only midgets ride horses as they no longer make anything bigger than 7 and 1/8th. Which they call large.
> Troxels seriously blow chunks. If the bill isnt falling off the adjustable harness is breaking or stabbing me in the back of the head.
> I have been pretty happy with the IRH trail light. Its about as low profile as you will find, has a permenant attached bill, and no adjustment harness. Its just sized like a batters helmet.



I didn't see an IRH trail helmet at the store. I looked it up and found it and it does look nice! If I get sick of my Troxel, I'll just try ordering the IRH.

IRH Ultra-Lite Trail Helmet - Statelinetack.com

The price isn't too bad either. 

I looked up the helmet inside the cowboy hat and apparently it's made by our friends at Troxel. Oh boy. I'll take my helmet. 
The comments at the bottom crack me up! 10 gallon hat, ****!
Daily Equine Forums - Troxel cowboy hat helmet


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

oh and QOS, I hope I didn't sound sarcastic when I said the baby boomers are my favorite trail people. They really are! I love to ride slow, enjoy nature, and yap, lol. I really enjoy the trails most with those riders.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> Troxels seriously blow chunks. If the bill isnt falling off the adjustable harness is breaking or stabbing me in the back of the head.


Yeah I had this problem with my last Troxel helmet, but I got the new Venture model for Christmas (seen here Troxel Venture Helmet - Statelinetack.com ) and I like it much better. The harness in the back uses elastic instead of that dreadful plastic crank system. It's super comfy, like wrapping your head in a pillow. I've only been using it about a month so I don't know how well it'll hold up, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahah no you did sound sarcastic!!! I was cracking up at that. Sometimes I look at myself and say "Self, where did the time go? Weren't you just jumping on Little Bit from the ground and swinging up for a ride in the morning" hahahaha I was 12 and 13 years old. I will soon be 53 and it catches me by surprise sometimes. If I hadn't got my butt busted three years ago I probably would be riding hell for leather!!! 


About the helmets and the sizes: I tried my friends helmet on and they were way too big...they were falling into my eyes. She is such a riot and said "I have a huge melon for a head" I am laughing just typing that. When I took my new helmet out there both my riding buddies tried it on and said I must have a little head....hummmmm...that must account for some of my thick plank moments!!!:rofl:


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

My wife and I both have the Troxel Sierra helmets and like 'em a lot. We use 'em for trail rides and whatever else we want to do and we've found them to be comfortable over a long ride.

As far as "looks" goes, well, it's a helmet and I don't expect it to look as good as my good ol Resistol! ;-) I think they're nice looking helmets though....



Heelsdown said:


> Of course I realize that a helmet should first and foremost protect your head, lol.
> 
> But I'd also like something that is a bit more flattering than the Tipperary one I have now.
> I was looking at Troxel and I know a lot of people use these for trail. The Troxel Sierra is called a Western helmet. The Troxel Spirit comes in different colors.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Radiowaves, I don't know if you posted photos of you, but I've seen so many people w/ the Sierras and they look great! I was so excited to try one on. They are touted as being a Western Helmet and that is what I was looking for. On me? Horrible.

I guess helmets are like certain outfits. Something can look great on one person and bad on another. 

QOS, glad there's no hard feelings. I'm 40 so it's not like I'm a teeny bopper either. I love the idea that I have a group I can grow with, not out of.


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> well I have noticed tippery not feels like only midgets ride horses as they no longer make anything bigger than 7 and 1/8th. Which they call large.
> Troxels seriously blow chunks. If the bill isnt falling off the adjustable harness is breaking or stabbing me in the back of the head.
> I have been pretty happy with the IRH trail light. Its about as low profile as you will find, has a permenant attached bill, and no adjustment harness. Its just sized like a batters helmet.


I agree about Tipperary thinking only pinheads ride horses. The 7 1/8 just barely fits me if I take out all the inside padding. 

I'm sorry to hear you've had bad experiences with Troxel's quality. I had a Troxel Dakota that lasted five years - long enough that I just trashed it because I've read the stuffing starts to break down after that long. And it got used hard - all scratched up from tree branches and rained on and etc. But then I went to an Aegis and then the Tip, so I haven't bought a Troxel in about six years until I ordered the Sierra last week. Nowadays it seems like everyone's product is lower quality or smaller or something. *sigh*

LOL - I knew the IRH reminded me of something! Batter's helmet - that's it!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> Phantom I love the horse in your first pic!
> 
> Okay I see what you mean. The first helmet is more round and the 2nd pic looks more oblong. On you the round helmet looks better. I love the last IRH one.



Thank you! That is my mare, Dreams. 

I got the new IRH for christmas, and so far have been liking it, though its slightly larger than my old one, so I need to add some padding I think. When I get pictures of me with it on my head, I will be interested to hear others opinions. :lol:


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Heelsdown said:


> Radiowaves, I don't know if you posted photos of you, but I've seen so many people w/ the Sierras and they look great! I was so excited to try one on.


No, I haven't posted any pictures.....

I suspect you're being too hard on how the Sierra looks on you!  After all, the functionality has got to be there regardless of what it looks like. Honestly, within the contraints of it having to be an effective helmet, I think they look good!

This is the first riding helmet I've ever had and I'm totally happy with it. My wife likes hers as well. I don't know, but in the summer months when we go out on the trails, I may have to go back to my good ol Resistol to keep the sun off though.... :wink:


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

*My pink Sierra same in yesterday's mail!*

It's not nearly the blinding pink it looks like on the computer screen - more of a dusty rose. Very attractive I think. 

I can't wait for my brim to come so I can put them together.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

FirstLightFarm said:


> It's not nearly the blinding pink it looks like on the computer screen - more of a dusty rose. Very attractive I think.
> 
> I can't wait for my brim to come so I can put them together.


 
I hope you like it. As far as helmets go, my Sierra is extremely comfortable.


----------



## nicolerm (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a Troxel and hated it. It was HUUUUGE and I could never get it to fit right. I sold it and got an Ovation Sync and it is so much better. Low profile, lighter, cooler, and actually FITS! I got my daughter an Ovation Schooler (comes in purple!) and it is really nice also. The only difference I can find in the two other than price is that the Sync has a coolmax liner and reflective stripes.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Not as worried about it being flattering (they all look much the same anyway). Just wish someone would make a cover that would provide the protection from the elements (mostly rain and sun) that my wide brimmed hat gives me.

Helmets just leave me with sun burned ears neck and face and/or rain running down my neck to the body, so as a result I only use them when training.

The rain becomes annoying (and sometimes more when the weather is cold), and the sun can be brutal (who wants to stop every hour or so and reapply sunblock).

Maybe someone will design an umbrella that mounts on the cantle ) so I won't need my head gear to protect me from sun and rain.


----------



## FirstLightFarm (Jan 20, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> Just wish someone would make a cover that would provide the protection from the elements (mostly rain and sun) that my wide brimmed hat gives me.
> .


Well, if my helmet brim ever gets here, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

FirstLightFarm said:


> Well, if my helmet brim ever gets here, I'll let you know how it works out.


I didn't even know anybody made one. I saw an atempt that was done at making a cowboy hat helmet :lol: that looked like a 20 gal hat, but didn't look like it would be very functional on the sides (turned up sharp to be like a cowboy hat). Always thought a wide brim cover would be the way to go if someone would develope one. Probably not a big demand for them though, since long distance riders make up a minority of the riding community. Most people will drive to a place to trail ride, camp there and then drive back home.

When you're out for days hauling just what you have to have it's not much fun dealing with sunburn or being wet and cold. One solution was a rain jacket with a hood, but ended up too warm, so back to the hat.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i'll search for the link, it is a brim that goes around the helmet, looks like a mini pearl sun hat, Saw them at endurance rides.
Try here, several different options,
http://store.runningbear.com/catalog/display.php?cartid=4f356b78bf3a8&zid=1&lid=1&cat=25&scat=203


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

As long it's not straw )
Straw hats don't hold up well over the long haul.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Those brims to go on the helmets are neat! Thanks for the links.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

We finally broke down and ordered helmets. Last Saturday I had a close call with getting dumped, and it got me to thinking.

Troxel Dakota Helmet - Maximum Vented All-Trails

I got black and Clay got the grizzly brown. Should be here soon.
It is too dang cold and windy to ride today anyway.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

For my money nothing beats a Tipperary Sportage as an all around helmet where the formal look is not needed.

Super light, super ventilated, very low profile, and covers the back of the head down to the base of the neck (something no other helmet does)

Front view









Back view









From the side









For shows and clinics and when it's colder I wear a Charles Owen JR8


----------



## schnue (Feb 9, 2010)

I was wearing an older kid's helmet that someone gave me for a couple of years and it was really comfortable but beginning to fall apart. After not liking the look of the duct tape to keep it together, I bought a Troxel Sport in periwinkle (bluish-purple). Love the color and it looks nice but it's not nearly as comfortable. It has the neat adjustable band but still makes me feel like my head is too long, front to back. It puts pressure on my forehead and in the back. I thought maybe I bought the wrong size but the larger one wobbled around too much and the shopkeeper told me to make sure it's snug.

During a ride, I don't notice the discomfort too much, but am really glad to get it off at the end of the ride (only an hour or so later). I'm sure there's a more comfortable one out there but I didn't want to pay over $100. I bought this one for about $50. 

Maybe I have a funny shaped head. :wink:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

The Tipperary Sportage is $60.

Every single online tack retailer I know of will let you return a helmet if it doesn't fit. Don't limit yourself to what you can find at the stores.

I have the same head shape it seems (longer than it is wider) and that is why I wear Tipperary and Charles Owen helmets. Because they fit me.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Tippery has decided that only midgets ride horses. The bigest they make is a 7 1/8th which they call large.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Tippery has decided that only midgets ride horses. The bigest they make is a 7 1/8th which they call large.


Yeah I don't understand that. However, I wear a size 7 hat since I joined the Navy in 1984 so I am GTG.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm on my second IRH ATH SSV (that's some alphabet soup for you!)

IRH ATH SSV Helmet - ASTM/SEI Certified Helmets from SmartPak Equine

I use it for everything, it's very flattering, cool and comfortable. I didn't expect it to be as light and comfy as it is, but I absolutely love it and rarely even take it off between horses


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Tipperary Sportage Helmet - Equestrian Riding Helmets from SmartPak ...

this is the riding helmet I would like


----------

